# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Theradome Laser Helmet

## mattusa

Hi everybody,

I'm considering getting the *Theradome Laser Helmet* at the reduced "Indiegogo" price to give it a try and see if it reduces/slows down my hair loss.
Link: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/th...e-laser-helmet



What is your experience with laser therapy in general?
Do you think it is worth it for $385?
Would it be a good replacement for Rogaine? My hair starting shedding about the same time my scalp became more sensitive and sometimes inflamed, and Rogaine has helped me a lot slow down my hair loss. However, I would like to stop taking it at some point and a laser treatment seemed like a reasonable option. 
I look forward to hearing what your thoughts are on this new upcoming product.

----------


## Tracy C

> What is your experience with laser therapy in general?


 Through texting and talking with many men and women who have tried LLLT or are using LLLT, the vast majority of those who have had positive results have been women (including me).  While hardly any of the men I talked with had anything close to positive results.

----------


## lilpauly

I use the laser comb , it works .

----------


## LongWayHome

> I use the laser comb , it works .


 After watching your comments for some time on this forum and others, it seems like everything works for you. even if it was "jumping on one leg for 2 hours a day" you'd say it regrew your hairs right?

Azov ahi, behiat...Od yaaminu.

----------


## Tracy C

> I use the laser comb , it works .


 Since you are using so many different treatment options, there is absolutely no way you can know which of your many options is working or which are not working.

----------


## lilpauly

> Since you are using so many different treatment options, there is absolutely no way you can know which of your many options is working or which are not working.


 Hi tracy i got proof the dr said in 2008 he saw increase in hair count and thickness , I will find it, shalom! How is your progress? I lost ground after I quit proxiphen

----------


## Tracy C

> Hi tracy i got proof the dr said in 2008 he saw increase in hair count and thickness.


 If you were on more than one treatment at that time, you do not have any proof at all that any one specific treatment worked.  All you know is that something worked - but you do not know what worked.

----------


## adam k

lol you have to admire lilpaulys regime. Somebody once said to him 'It's like throwing shit at a wall and hoping some of it sticks' to which he replied 'You're walking around blind without a cane bro' haha. 

btw guys me efo atem?

----------


## LongWayHome

> lol you have to admire lilpaulys regime. Somebody once said to him 'It's like throwing shit at a wall and hoping some of it sticks' to which he replied 'You're walking around blind without a cane bro' haha. 
> 
> btw guys me efo atem?


 WOW you too? I feel like at home. I'm from Kfar-Saba.
Let's meet somewhere and talk baldness.

Anyway...If the laser helmet was something, we would know...
Like Spencer says: "99% of everything you see is complete bull****"
and then he put that serious wise look for 10 seconds.

Classic...

----------


## adam k

I live in the UK bro

And haha I know exactly what you mean. I love Spencers famous serious wise look and pause after a passionate speech.

----------


## LongWayHome

> I live in the UK bro
> 
> And haha I know exactly what you mean. I love Spencers famous serious wise look and pause after a passionate speech.


 Btw the left temple you see on Spencer is not real..It's a wig.
He has Brad Pitt's hair, it's all a big commercial for white wine.

Pretty smart.

----------


## Morrissey

> I live in the UK bro
> 
> And haha I know exactly what you mean. I love Spencers famous serious wise look and pause after a passionate speech.


 Israelis rocks here huh...
Anyone one tried this helmet? I think im gonna add it to me regime 
Toda

----------


## mattusa

> Israelis rocks here huh...
> Anyone one tried this helmet? I think im gonna add it to me regime 
> Toda


 I got one for my wife and I to share. We just started using it this week and it states it will take 18 weeks to see some results. I will post later and let you know what the results are, and give as many details as possible. I would be curious to hear back from other users, but they just started shipping the helmets so it might take a while before we get some feedback from others on the forum.

So far, the experience has been good. If nothing else, I get a soothing sensation after using it. My scalp has been very sensitive lately and any improvement in this area will probably help with hair loss.

In my specific case, I'm mostly trying to stop hair loss and thicken my hair (I'm not interested in taking Propecia at the time). Any regrowth would be a bonus (and welcome!). I have lots of small, thin air on my temples, I'm hoping the laser treatment will help increase their size and length.

My wife is mostly trying to thicken her hair too. She has noticed some overall thinning and her hair is very thin. One of the claim of the Theradome helmet is an increase in the hair shaft size, which would greatly help her.

Like I said, if somebody gets one, please post here and let us know how it works for you and what you might be using in conjunction with it.

----------


## Morrissey

.

----------


## Morrissey

[QUOTE=Morrissey;163045][QUOTE=mattusa;162339]I got one for my wife and I to share. We just started using it this week and it states it will take 18 weeks to see some results. I will post later and let you know what the results are, and give as many details as possible. I would be curious to hear back from other users, but they just started shipping the helmets so it might take a while before we get some feedback from others on the forum.

So far, the experience has been good. If nothing else, I get a soothing sensation after using it. My scalp has been very sensitive lately and any improvement in this area will probably help with hair loss.

In my specific case, I'm mostly trying to stop hair loss and thicken my hair (I'm not interested in taking Propecia at the time). Any regrowth would be a bonus (and welcome!). I have lots of small, thin air on my temples, I'm hoping the laser treatment will help increase their size and length.

My wife is mostly trying to thicken her hair too. She has noticed some overall thinning and her hair is very thin. One of the claim of the Theradome helmet is an increase in the hair shaft size, which would greatly help her.

Like I said, if somebody gets one, please post here and let us know how it works for you and what you might be using in conjunction with it.[/QUOTE\]



Got mine as well last week, I will use it 3 times a week

How is it going so far for you?

----------


## Tracy C

> I got one for my wife and I to share. We just started using it this week and it states it will take 18 weeks to see some results.


 


> Got mine as well last week, I will use it 3 times a week


 Um did I mention that LLLT seems to work better for women than it does for men?  Yes I am quite sure I mentioned that.

I've never heard of this specific device.  As far as I know at this time the only home use LLLT devices that are FDA cleared to promote hair growth are the HairMax laser combs and the iGrow laser helmet.

----------


## Morrissey

> Um did I mention that LLLT seems to work better for women than it does for men?  Yes I am quite sure I mentioned that.
> 
> I've never heard of this specific device.  As far as I know at this time the only home use LLLT devices that are FDA cleared to promote hair growth are the HairMax laser combs and the iGrow laser helmet.


 
It suppressed to be cleared for men soon too - they did the testimonials for both. It is a much stronger device then the Igrowth   not mentioning the laser comb

----------


## Bocaj

Is it much stronger than the Lasercap? Is there any evidence that it does any better than the others..or any of the others do any better than the others?  :Wink:

----------


## Morrissey

> Is it much stronger than the Lasercap? Is there any evidence that it does any better than the others..or any of the others do any better than the others?


 I don't know about the lasecap....their web-site is quite interesting, sounds like a good new laser device for a reasonable price

----------


## Bocaj

> I don't know about the lasecap....their web-site is quite interesting, sounds like a good new laser device for a reasonable price


 But where are you getting that the Theradome is a "much stronger device" than the Igrow? As far as actual evidence goes, it's the other way around. From the company: "For what its worth, the iGrows specific clinical results showed the highest re-growth of any FDA-cleared treatment, and were actually better than the clinical device Theradome copied."

----------


## Denise

Hi ... have you heard of theradome ? Have a look on you tube... I am soon to be selling on behalf of theradome in Israel (product sales registration pending) and hope to have available from early february....
Please contact me for more information 
Denise 0528313088

----------

